# Single Garage Budget Refresh



## cossiecol

Having just made the decision to put my work (self employed) on hold whilst I am at uni I decided to set myself a wee project.

Having recently moved into my new home the garage was in a bit of a state, shelving everywhere, filthy..you get the idea. I didn't take any real before pics (of the state it was in) as I just blitzed it and tidied it up to make it useable.

So the scope of my project was to refresh the garage and make it useable both for keeping the car in and detailing, as well as also making it usable for exercising without breaking the bank.

Here's my starting point after it was cleaned up and all my bits arrived.









All the gear in the middle of the garage ready for painting.









I wasn't going for perfection with the paint as my goal was purely to make it a bit brighter. So I'm not too bothered that it still looks a bit grey, I may spray it over the summer if I think it needs refreshened up.

After the base units were assembled (Wickes), I laid the flooring (Halfords), I settled on foam pads as I could use these when exercising in there too.









I ended up going for 3 base units and 2 wall units, as I can always add more if needed rather then having empty units.

I also decided to extend the floor mats under the units and right up to the wall to attempt to provide as much protection as possible.

Finished and ready to hit the bag!









More importantly I finally got all my products tucked away after 6 years (in my other house) of having to go through the house and out to the back shed to get anything I forgot to bring at the start!
Obviously this is not all my products in this one wall unit, but it's nice to have them laid out 




























So to the total spend if you're interested:

Not including the new side door which was required or the MMA bag.

Base units
Wall units
Worktop
Paint
Rollers

Sub total = £295

Flooring 9 x £10 (pack of 6 tiles) = £90

Total = £385

Updated with new LED lights (£30)

Running total = £415

first one fitted (what a difference)









Both lights fitted :doublesho









Updated with insulating the door.

The Garage door was starting to annoy me so a decided to insulate it, again not looking to break the bank I went for foil back insulation (all items are from Amazon) (£12), tape to join it (£5) and spray glue to secure it (£5).

Before:









After:









Total cost of insulation = £22

Updated overall total spend = £437

All in all I'm pretty pleased with it and although I spent a fraction of what I could have done, or others have, I wouldn't really change much if I was to build it again. Ok the units are not great quality but they don't need to be as they are purely holding my detailing gear so why spend a fortune - at least that's what I thought.

I hope you found this useful/interesting, as always if you have any questions or comments please just shout 

Cheers

Cos


----------



## fozzy

Massive improvement for minimum outlay. Well done matey it looks loads better.


----------



## ColinG

Looks good, a nice wee man cave.


----------



## turbosnoop

Looks loads better, and also looks like a TV, stereo and more wall sockets would turn it into an even better mancave :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

turbosnoop said:


> Looks loads better, and also looks like a TV, stereo and more wall sockets would turn it into an even better mancave :thumb:


There probably will be speakers going in soon :thumb: may stick some more sockets later on, there are currently 5 including one at the main door
So in ok for now


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Nice space, those tiles look indentical to the ones I got in Costco for the shed.

Be aware that anything of any weight left on them will cause indents, which take some to 'spring back' afterwards.


----------



## cossiecol

slim_boy_fat said:


> Nice space, those tiles look indentical to the ones I got in Costco for the shed.
> 
> Be aware that anything of any weight left on them will cause indents, which take some to 'spring back' afterwards.


Yeah knew that before I ordered them, not too fussed about it as it'll only be 4 tiles that would be effected so I'll quite happily live with that for now


----------



## turbosnoop

cossiecol said:


> There probably will be speakers going in soon :thumb: may stick some more sockets later on, there are currently 5 including one at the main door
> So in ok for now


I'm jealous :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Fantastic Col. Vast improvement and the white paint & units will reflect loads more light around the space. 

Mind if I ask a wee question though? Why did you mount the doors on the wall units upside down, I.e the handles would usually be at the bottom.

Cheers bud. 

Cooks


----------



## alan hanson

i've always wanted a garage to store stuff in especially the car, lucky enough our new house has a double garage but now ive got one i dont want to keep anything in it bar detailing gear and the car . my floor needs doing this summer like the kitchen cupboards looks loads better tidy but practical


----------



## cossiecol

Cookies said:


> Fantastic Col. Vast improvement and the white paint & units will reflect loads more light around the space.
> 
> Mind if I ask a wee question though? Why did you mount the doors on the wall units upside down, I.e the handles would usually be at the bottom.
> 
> Cheers bud.
> 
> Cooks


Yeah I'll probably be changing them, believe it or not that was what the instructions said.


----------



## Cookies

If the hinges are evenly spaced you could rotate the doors. It'd just mean the door on the left hand unit would be hinged along the right edge. 

Cooks


----------



## deano_123

What do you think of the floor tiles? Do you think they'll last long?


----------



## cossiecol

deano_123 said:


> What do you think of the floor tiles? Do you think they'll last long?


Should be ok, I've already thrown a lot of spinning back kicks and back fists at the bag with my shoes on and they haven't shown any marks.

I've currently got the car on them over night so I'll give you a better idea tomorrow. But at £10 for 6 tiles I'm not too fussed tbh.


----------



## danga200

That's an absolute steal for the units and worktop, they look pretty good too.


----------



## organisys

If you decide to to repaint then use maisonary paint. Its nice and thick....


----------



## cossiecol

organisys said:


> If you decide to to repaint then use maisonary paint. Its nice and thick....


Believe it or not hat is maisonary paint.


----------



## Kimo

Longest punch bag in the world lol


----------



## cossiecol

Kimo said:


> Longest punch bag in the world lol


6ft bag, chosen on purpose as because it rests on the ground it places less stress on the beams. At 48kg's if it hangs from the roof I'd need to look into brackets instead.

It also allows me to work on low kicks and knees.


----------



## Kimo

What do you train then?


----------



## cossiecol

Kimo said:


> What do you train then?


Mixed Martial Arts mate


----------



## deano_123

cossiecol said:


> Should be ok, I've already thrown a lot of spinning back kicks and back fists at the bag with my shoes on and they haven't shown any marks.
> 
> I've currently got the car on them over night so I'll give you a better idea tomorrow. But at £10 for 6 tiles I'm not too fussed tbh.


Did you stick/ glue yours down? I've got them in my garage but they lift when I turn the spaceheater on


----------



## cossiecol

deano_123 said:


> Did you stick/ glue yours down? I've got them in my garage but they lift when I turn the spaceheater on


Nope, thought about it, but didn't need to at the mo. That may change when the temps rise a bit. But just now they're good.


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with some new lights, the difference is well with the £30 outlay!


----------



## Hereisphilly

Definitely eyeing up doing something similar when we move into our new house and I finally get a garage 

Do you have any links for the units and worktops? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol

Hereisphilly said:


> Definitely eyeing up doing something similar when we move into our new house and I finally get a garage
> 
> Do you have any links for the units and worktops?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think it was this line mate from wickes


----------



## Hereisphilly

cossiecol said:


> I think it was this line mate from wickes


Perfect, Cheers!

Did they come with the handles or did you buy them separately?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol

Hereisphilly said:


> Perfect, Cheers!
> 
> Did they come with the handles or did you buy them separately?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


all came with them mate, not the best quality it has to be said but does the job.


----------



## Hereisphilly

cossiecol said:


> all came with them mate, not the best quality it has to be said but does the job.


Sweet, yeah as long as they do the job I'm not fussed, for the price the look fine

Any dipping so far on the floor to report or have they held up well?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol

Hereisphilly said:


> Sweet, yeah as long as they do the job I'm not fussed, for the price the look fine
> 
> Any dipping so far on the floor to report or have they held up well?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


only slight, all i did was to jam a bit of wood as a support and that sorted it.


----------



## Hereisphilly

cossiecol said:


> only slight, all i did was to jam a bit of wood as a support and that sorted it.


Oh sorry I meant floor tiles, but good to know the cupboards can stand up to some heavy chem storage

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol

Hereisphilly said:


> Oh sorry I meant floor tiles, but good to know the cupboards can stand up to some heavy chem storage
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


not really, any dents they just spring back after a while


----------



## Rían P

Looks brilliant lad 👍 makes some difference all the same, with a bit of paint and floor tiles. Lights look good and bright too hi

Good man :thumb:


----------



## DiM3ch

Where are the LEDs from fella? Want to do mine! In the process of doing up my garage aswell


----------



## cossiecol

acg1990 said:


> Where are the LEDs from fella? Want to do mine! In the process of doing up my garage aswell


Amazon


----------



## joey.180sx

Looks very well finished.what do you think of the leds?i have 9 fluorescents in the garage and thinking of upgrading.


----------



## cossiecol

joey.180sx said:


> Looks very well finished.what do you think of the leds?i have 9 fluorescents in the garage and thinking of upgrading.


Well worth upgrading mate, wish I did it last year!


----------



## joey.180sx

Thanks,must look into getting them.


----------



## Guest

Good little project, I'm hoping once me and my partner get a place I can tackle something like this. Do you find the single garage has enough room for the car ?


----------



## cossiecol

Jaffa91 said:


> Good little project, I'm hoping once me and my partner get a place I can tackle something like this. Do you find the single garage has enough room for the car ?


Yup, plenty of room to get the car in and get round it with the wax or DA etc


----------



## sshooie

Looks a good, just a note though, I'd check the wiring to the socket/s not sure it looks like 2.5mm


----------



## Cuffy

Lovely work, given me some inspiration as to what to do with mine when the time comes (just bought a new build with a single garage)


----------



## VWman

Awesome Ammo collection, did you order from USA? 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol

VWman said:


> Awesome Ammo collection, did you order from USA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


Thanks :thumb: Yeah, ordered all in 2 orders I think


----------



## percymon

How are the kitchen units holding up, a year on ?

Been looking at these - i know they are basic stuff but they're half the price of Ikeas cheapest.


----------



## cossiecol

percymon said:


> How are the kitchen units holding up, a year on ?
> 
> Been looking at these - i know they are basic stuff but they're half the price of Ikeas cheapest.


To my surprise they've been perfect, had to add a bit of 2x1" wood in the middle shelf as an additional support due to the amount of products lol but apart from that not had any issues at all


----------



## percymon

cossiecol said:


> To my surprise they've been perfect, had to add a bit of 2x1" wood in the middle shelf as an additional support due to the amount of products lol but apart from that not had any issues at all


Thats good to know - still trying to convince the missus i need a garage revamp lol!


----------



## chrissymk3

Going to put some led lights like yours in mine soon! Might need to paint the walls white now I've seen yours too haha


----------



## Forsh

looks like you're not the only one using those kitchen units...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387962


----------



## Hereisphilly

Forsh said:


> looks like you're not the only one using those kitchen units...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387962


Haha I spotted that too!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh

Wall cupboard handles at the top as well


----------



## cossiecol

Forsh said:


> looks like you're not the only one using those kitchen units...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=387962


 surprised more people aren't using them for the price. Work well, hold a lot and look quite good (I think)


----------



## Hereisphilly

cossiecol said:


> surprised more people aren't using them for the price. Work well, hold a lot and look quite good (I think)


Couldn't agree more

When we move into our new house next month the plan is to kit the garage out with them, and after looking around nothing really comes close in price

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon

Forsh said:


> Wall cupboard handles at the top as well


At least Wickes themselves show them the correct way round on their website


----------



## cossiecol

percymon said:


> At least Wickes themselves show them the correct way round on their website


Indeed, however the instructions say to mount the handles at the top 

Actually I i quite like them up high as they don't get in the way of anything I have on the work surface (which is usually quite a lot)


----------



## cadmunkey

cossiecol said:


> Yup, plenty of room to get the car in and get round it with the wax or DA etc


Thats the problem, I moved into a house that was built only ten years ago, yet the integral garage is useless. Can't get any car whatsoever into it, never mind walk around it with a DA!
Those units I could fit in though, they look great :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

Updated with garage door insulation and total spend updated.


----------



## cadmunkey

Thats great for the budget, nice job.


----------



## jonnyw59

Thread resurrection time. How did you find the Halfords flooring, did it support the weight of the car ok? Currently looking at this to put in my single garage.


----------



## cossiecol

jonnyw59 said:


> Thread resurrection time. How did you find the Halfords flooring, did it support the weight of the car ok? Currently looking at this to put in my single garage.


These have stood up remarkably well! Yes, you can see where the car sits (I'll get a picture up later) and there are slight tracks, but for the sake of £10-£20 to replace them after almost 3 years I'm quite happy to pay that given how long the car sits in there!

Insulation is also very good and it's still great to walk on.


----------



## jonnyw59

cossiecol said:


> These have stood up remarkably well! Yes, you can see where the car sits (I'll get a picture up later) and there are slight tracks, but for the sake of £10-£20 to replace them after almost 3 years I'm quite happy to pay that given how long the car sits in there!
> 
> Insulation is also very good and it's still great to walk on.


Wow speedy reply, thanks for that!!

That's made my mind up then so I will give them ago. For the money they are at least worth a punt. Cheers for going to the effort of posting a picture as well

Thanks


----------



## uberbmw

Might have to get some of them floor mats, can't really find anything to beat them price wise! Guess they are still holding up well :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

uberbmw said:


> Might have to get some of them floor mats, can't really find anything to beat them price wise! Guess they are still holding up well :thumb:


Yeah still holding up well vs the cost. I am going to replace a few as they are starting so show some wear but still well worth the outlay.


----------



## uberbmw

£8.50 if you use code WORKSHOP15

https://www.halfords.com/workshop-t...ials/rolson-6-piece-floor-mat-set-120-x-180cm

wish they had some harder plastic ones, as my 6 series is a heavy car and leaves indents in the tiles but still a bargain at this price.


----------



## mb1

nice garage and detailing stuff


----------

